# Nun Pigeon Both Cock Could I Breed With Pure White



## facebook10majid (Dec 31, 2010)

I Have 2 Nun Cocks But No Nun Hens Could I Breed These Nuns With Pure White And Have Pigeons That Look Like Nuns Any Help Will Be Useful !!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes. They may or may not look very much like nuns at first, but if you mate the daughters back to the nun cocks, then their kids will look more like nuns.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

I think you'll not get good birds, pure birds are better, you can make an Ad and ask a Nun hen


----------

